# My new lathe!



## misterChips (Nov 15, 2014)

I have a starter wood lath and love it. I have so much fun turning table legs. I will never need a more advance lath as I only make things for my family and friends.

J'ai une latte de bois de démarrage et l'aime. J'ai plaisir à tourner la table jambes tellement. Je ne pourrai jamais avoir besoin d'une avance plus lattis que je ne fais que des choses pour ma famille et les amis


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Can remember when could buy that lathe new for well under $1,000. Looked at one at Woodworker's Supply here in NC many years ago.

http://woodworker.com/pdf/manual961-976.pdf

Good luck with it.


----------



## turninburls (Mar 7, 2016)

Thanks all!!! I appreciate your comments and appreciate being a part of lumberjocks!!!


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

This looks like a great addition to your shop. Congratulations.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

I think you got one heck of a deal there…that should last you a long time. Looks clean!


----------

